# Foslom-Sacramento Group Ride: October 13th Century Ride 100K/100M!



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi Everyone, 

This is one of our great challenge rides of the year, so please come out and join us! We will be doing a 100K or 100 Mile ride this coming Saturday on ALL FLAT roads. Both rides will go from Folsom down to Old Sacramento where our great support team will meet the riders at a rest-stop with food and drinks for all. Those that want to continue on for the full 100 Miles will ride down through the Causeway and to the City sign of Woodland (this should be the 50 Mile half way point). 

This is a GREAT first century if you have not done one before, and either way, a relatively easy 100K or 100M. Please do join us as this should be a great event!!!Please note that due to the lack of sunlight in the mornings, we are *MOVING ALL MEETING TIMES BACK 30 minutes* (yes, that means 30 minutes of extra sleep  

Please invite anyone you would like to these rides and remember our ride schedule is now at: www.onlinecycling.com

I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday! 

Here are the Ride Details:

Date: Saturday, October 16th

Bike Route: American River Bike Trail down to Discovery Park/Old Sacramento (rest stop/turnaround for the 100K riders) and then on to Woodland via city streets (turnaround for the 100M riders). Will return the same route.
Geared for Strong Beginners, Intermediate, and Advanced riders.
Meeting Location: Large Parking Lot in Historic Folsom across from Karen's Bakery, Zinfandel Grill, and Bicycles Plus. Corner of Gold Lake Drive and Leidesdorf.
Route Distance: Approximately 100K (64 Miles for the metric century) and 100 Miles for the full century.
Route Terrain: All Flats!
Starting Time: 7:30am, Riders will leave at 7:45am sharp 
Please bring helmet, water, and food.
Questions: Quinn [email protected] 730-2003


----------

